# M5 & M65



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello

Does anyone have any pics (or just information) illustrating what the models used by American forces in the '60's were actually like ?

I'd just be interested to know how they looked / compared to the models available today ?

Cheers

Dave


----------

